# Colt gelded 4 days ago- is pus normal?



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Okay guys, please come to my rescue again! 

My 5 month old colt was gelded 4 days ago. Initially he had some pinkish tissue hanging out of one incision. Called vet but never heard back. The pinkish tissue now seems to be shrinking and isn't as noticeable, so I feel good on that front, but now he has pus oozing from his wounds. Not tons of it, but it is there. Before today (day 4) he had some weepy/bloody drainage but no pus. 

He is also pretty swollen but I have been exercising him twice a day. It really doesn't go down very much. The incisions are open and draining though. 

Is pus draining from a castration wound to be expected? Or is this a sign we are going to have an infection problem? 

I am so discouraged. I asked the vet what to look for as far as complications when he did the surgery, and he told me if I exercised him there wouldn't be any complications. So am I a worry-wort, or do we in fact have complications going on here?

I was under the impression that if I exercised him the swelling would go down. Yesterday it did a small amount. Today I exercised him twice really good. About a 45 minute ride being ponied from my other horse with 10 good minutes of trotting, and another short, maybe 10 minute ride of walking/trotting several hours later. No visible reduction in swelling.

Please help ease my worried mind. :-(


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't like the sound of pussy drainage. But then again, I've never had to deal with gelding before. I'm subscribing to this because daughter is having both of her stallions (including Rain's sire! Yippee!!!) gelded in February. I want to know what to expect...


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

I agree I don;t like the puss sound but I never had to geld (except cows but that didn't happen....) I suggest watch it, possible clean it in a few days, if it is still there or gets worse call the vet again. Or just call and ask if it good or bad


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

If it is actual pus, then you may have an infection going on. Are you giving antibiotics? 
Some swelling is normal, but does usually go down in a day or so and less each day. 
I would get the vet out or if he is not returning his calls, then get another vet. You have an open wound(s) where the testicals were removed, so you have an open invitation for infection to get inside. 
Might not be anything at all, but better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

He didn't give me any antibiotics for him. :-( 

The first two days, there was hardly any swelling. I was kind of surprised. But yesterday and today he was really swollen. The wounds do appear to be open and draining, so I know that is good. But today was the first day it looks like there was some pus rather than just clear/blood colored discharge. 

I did put in another call to the vet. Hopefully he'll call back tomorrow. 

I have a friend who had several colts gelded. No problems what-so-ever. My poor little boy has to get all the complications in life. 

Now I feel bad for getting him done. And yet I didn't want to keep him a stallion either. I just want him to be my future trail horse and be able to handle and train him.  I just hope I am worrying over nothing. 

I took his temperature twice today and I think it is normal. 101.5 and 101.8 (the higher reading was after exercise). So I don't think he has a fever because I read that foal's temps can be a bit higher than adults, right?

It's not like I don't care for him or exercise him. He's a dream come true for me and I love him so much! The vet told me to exercise him and I have been very good about it. So why does this have to happen? Maybe it's because he had some sort of tissue hanging out right after the surgery. If it wasn't for bad luck, we'd have no luck at all.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I know this sounds nasty, but can you wipe a bit of the pussy looking stuff off onto your finger and smell of it. If it is infection, it will usually have that icky infection odor. However, some wounds will have pussy looking stuff that is actually just cloudy seepage that isn't infection at all. I wouldn't be terribly concerned about the swelling itself just yet but the combination of the swelling and pussy looking stuff would also have me on edge. I would put in another call to the vet and see what he says before getting too worried about it. Just keep a close eye on it to make sure it doesn't get worse before you hear from the vet. He may give you a course of antibiotics just in case, but maybe he won't, I don't know.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

That's a good idea Smrobs. I might have to try that. 

I noticed my gelding wanted to "wash" the colt, by licking his legs where the bloody stuff had tried. He leaks a lot of clear to bloodyish serum that dries on his back legs. 

Sorry for all the graphic details. This is just the first colt I ever had, and ever had gelded. So it's hard for me to know what's nasty but normal, and what's not normal and something to be concerned with.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, anyone who has been around horses for any length of time should be pretty well accustomed to hearing the nasty details :wink:. When it comes to their health, it is better to err on the side of caution rather than end up beyond the point of no return.


----------



## EquestEquine (Aug 15, 2010)

A few month ago we gelded our 4 year old pony. The incision looked fine until about day 3-4 when there was a slight increase in blood and white liquid (not clear but not exactly yellow puss). I then sparyed the incision and his legs with water for a few minutes every morning and evening instead of the once daily that is recommended. Over the next few days the drainage cleared up, the area got slightly swollen, but whithin a week it healed with no infection or problems...

I'd clean the area and keep the excercise up. If it dosen't improve or gets worse in the next few days, I would make a phone call to your vet again.

Good Luck,
EquestEquine


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

I didn't read all the posts... But from what I know, when you geld a horse you should do antibiotics and anti-inflamatory shots for 5 days. In the same time I knew that the horse should be exercised at a walk, not trotting work. Cold showers of that area are also recommended. This is what we did with all our gelded horses.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

When the BO had his mini donkey gelded, the vet told me light exercize along with cold hosing twice a day. If it is pus, you might also ask the vet for a powdered antibiotic. When Rose had the surgery on her leg, my vet gave me what he called powdered Furazone that I was to put on twice a day after walking her (I can't remember the name on the bottle), I think it's supposed to keep it dry and free of debris while she was stalled. I had to press it in when I used it. He also told me to call him if it was swollen worse or if pus started to ooze out. He does like to err on the side of caution to make sure nothing gets out of hand.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi guys! Well, I feel better because the vet came out today and looked at him and gave him antibiotics. It was timely too, because he had a fever this morning of 103.1 and 104.3 after exercise! So I was kind of worried and glad the vet came when he did. 

He didn't seem overly concerned with the wound, and just told me to keep exercising and giving him antibiotics. His temp was down to 102.1 this evening. 

There seems to be some minor differences in aftercare recommendations, depending on the vet. I asked about washing the wound and he said to leave it alone. I think cold hosing sounds like a good idea, but for whatever reason, my vet doesn't recommend it. Also, he wants him trotted a minimum of 10 minutes a day, but says I can't really over due the exercise if I want to take him out longer (like say pony him out to the forest and turn him loose for a bit).

So I dunno. I am just trying to follow my vet's instructions since he is the one that did the surgery. But I did find all kinds of different aftercare recommendations on the internet, so I guess it depends on what each vet has had success with. Personally, I do think it needs a wash. It's pretty gross. 

Anyhow, at the risk of grossing you all out, here are photos from today.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, poor guy, that does look uncomfortable.

I would also guess that it depends on the individual vet. We've never gotten antibiotics for any of our horses that we've had gelded, never gotten a suggestion to cold hose. Mostly our vets are like yours, just let him move around and leave it alone. We've had success with 2 that were gelded and then just turned out to pasture without being kept in an exercise routine and 2 that were being ridden at the time of gelding (and continued to be ridden until they healed). So I don't know.

I'm glad that you were able to get the vet back out and get some antibiotics.

BTW: His leg is really growing out nicely, it isn't nearly as noticeable now as it was when he was a little baby.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

smrobs said:


> BTW: His leg is really growing out nicely, it isn't nearly as noticeable now as it was when he was a little baby.


Thank you so much! I think it looks better too. It's hard when you see him everyday to notice a difference, but when I put these photos on the computer I was like "wow, his leg looks almost normal in the photos."


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh Yuck! Poor baby! Almost makes me want to reconsider gelding our two boys... almost but not quite. It looks like it's trying to heal. Guess this, too, shall pass.

I can't believe how big he's gotten! Smrobs is right, his leg does look nearly normal - just a bit bigger than the other. Wouldn't surprise me any that he is perfectly sound for just about anything!

Looking at the pic, again - he sure does look like he's feeling sorry for himself, doesn't he? (Or is that just an act to get a little extra lovin'?)


----------



## O So (Aug 21, 2010)

I"m glad things are getting better for him! Yah, your right about the different methods of healing it!

My vet told me to exercise for 15 minutes at a trot twice a day. He also gave me a liquid (banamine I think) to make him swallow twice a day for 6 days I believe. He also said to run cold water on the sheath but do not run it in the wound itself. The cold water was just to keep the swelling down. I wasn't able to do that though. My guy made a fuss when I tried and I decided it would be better to keep him calm than to have him all upset and excited!

He also had some pussy looking stuff toward the end of his healing. I did take a paper towel and wiped it off, but that was it. I just made sure I exercised him for the required amounts. Well, we did skip one session once in a while, but he still did good!

He is all healed from it now and now we are just waiting for the testosterone to get out of him! LOL 

I'm sure you guy will be good an new in no time!! It is surprising how fast it goes. Although at first it does seem like forever, but all of a sudden, you check and he is all healed!!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm wondering if my guys behavior will be affected by being gelded? I figure at the very least, it should keep it from getting worse. 

The vet felt that all his mouthy behavior was just baby stuff. And I certainly didn't see him do anything "studdy" at his age (5 months). But, he certainly can be a handful and loves to climb on other horses, tries to do that when I pony him, and is mouthy as all get-out. By mouthy I mean he chews EVERYTHING and especially likes to get a hold of anything leather, like reins and saddle strings. He is also nippy to the older gelding I pony him off of, and sometimes me, but I've been really trying to crack down on any type of nipping towards me! 

So do you think his behavior will change at all, being gelded at 5 months? Or are these just baby behaviors that he will (I hope) outgrow? I just didn't want the rearing and nipping to get worse. And I didn't want to wait until he exhibited sexual behavior either. But I of course want him to be healthy, happy and playful too.

*Dee*, I don't think Zane's experience is typical. I have a friend who has gelded about 4 colts (and one older stallion) that I know of, and she has never had one protrude any tissue or get infected. Zane fits right in with our family- if there are any rare or unusual complications he will get them! 

He popped out of his mom with a deformed leg and patent urachus (urine leaking from the navel) which turned in to an infection. He's had other minor problems in his short life too- one time when he was less than a week old I had to give him an enema in the middle of the night because he was constipated from eating the straw bedding. He was just a little tyke and couldn't digest it so it clogged him all up. Then at the time when he got the foal heat scours he got diarrhea so bad there was blood in it. That scared me too! 

So the little guy just can't seem to catch a break. About the only thing I think went right was the birth itself. I think I missed it by about 1/2 hour, but as far as I can tell his momma delivered him fine. 

So odds are your colts/stallion will be just fine!

*O So, *how old is the horse you just had gelded?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, poor little Zane is like Murphy's Law in horse form. I don't know that gelding will change his behavior much, since there wouldn't be much testosterone in his system anyway. Rafe has always been mouthy and while he won't chew on me anymore, he will chew on anything else that will fit in his mouth. Zane mostly just sounds like a very rambunctious colt. Makes me thankful that both of mine are half draft with the temperament to match LOL.

Just try to keep a level head, be firm, fair, and consistent, and don't let him steal your cool and the two of you will be just fine. Though if he keeps chewing on your leather tack, you might consider trying some no-chew stuff that is leather safe. Very evil of me but I found that pepper spray worked rather well on the horses that were chewing up the sides of my rubber water tanks. I just sprayed a layer around the edge where the tooth marks were and they haven't chewed since. I wouldn't advise something like that though, especially on things that you handle with your bar hands because that stuff does burn LOL.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

i havent read the whole thread but when mister Zorro our shetland was gelded we paid extra to get the tetanus shot as well. Did you get this as well?? you never know what could have gotten into the cut.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

You know how I keep him from chewing his Mom's tail? I rub jalapeno peppers in it! That, and keeping more grass hay in front of them.

I also rubbed a pepper into his lead rope because he wants to chew it when he's tied. It seems to last for several days to a week before reapplication. :lol:

I haven't done that with my reins or saddle strings. I probably should. 

I can sort of live with the chewing, because I know he's just a baby and he's probably teething. It's the nipping/climbing I am trying to nip in the bud! I just could imagine him as a 1000 lb. stallion, mounting the horse I am riding and biting too. Call me a chicken, but this is my first colt and I didn't want to go down that road! 

Really, he's pretty awesome. And he's been really easy to train (other than breaking the nipping habit). But he learns really quick. And he's really, really sweet. I believe the nipping is more of a play thing, not aggression. I am just insecure in my training abilities, because he's my first one. 

I was out there today trying to clean the wound a bit, and taking his temperature and everything, and he was so awesome. Perfect for his temp, perfect for letting me work on the wound. Better than some of the adult horses I've had. 

I had no idea a foal could give you so many gray hairs though!

My neighbor, who bought a mare from the same place as I bought mine, also had a foal by the same stallion. She's had really smooth sailing. Her baby has been very healthy and well behaved.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

PintoTess said:


> i havent read the whole thread but when mister Zorro our shetland was gelded we paid extra to get the tetanus shot as well. Did you get this as well?? you never know what could have gotten into the cut.


He did get a tetanus shot at the time he was gelded. But that is a very important reminder that could save a life, so thank you for mentioning it. 

My baby hadn't been vaccinated for anything yet. The tetanus was the first vaccination he has gotten. My vet said we would give him the rest of his shots in the spring when I normally do them. We normally do the 4-way and West Nile.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Well it couldnt be a tetanus infection then,hmmmmmmmm, you wanna hope that the tools the nut-cutter used were sterile!!


----------



## EquestEquine (Aug 15, 2010)

hmm...our vet never gave us antibiotics or an anti-inflamatory.. Our pony did just fine. Is that typical?


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

PintoTess said:


> Well it couldnt be a tetanus infection then,hmmmmmmmm, you wanna hope that the tools the nut-cutter used were sterile!!


He is a very experienced vet and he had the tools in a sterile liquid. I think horse castrations must be non-sterile by nature, and that is why they leave a big cut for them to drain out of, rather than doing stitches. It could have been anything that introduced the infection- a speck of dirt, a piece of straw, his tail, or most likely, just the insides of his back legs rubbing against the wound.



EquestEquine said:


> hmm...our vet never gave us antibiotics or an anti-inflamatory.. Our pony did just fine. Is that typical?


My vet didn't give me anything for him initially either. It wasn't until he got an infection and the vet came back out to see him that he gave me antibiotics for him- which I should mention seem to be working great. I took his temp. three times today and it was normal both morning and evening. After exercise it was 102, but that is A LOT better than yesterday. I just hope he has it beat now and he has smooth sailing here on out. He seemed to feel better today too. Still not his old self, but more mischievous than he has been for a couple of days.  

I think it is so important to keep them exercised, and I have been really faithful about it.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

well it may have just been dirt, sweat, our rubbing but you never know what they get into when you are not looking at them  Has the infection cleared up a little??


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

PintoTess said:


> well it may have just been dirt, sweat, our rubbing but you never know what they get into when you are not looking at them  Has the infection cleared up a little??


It _looks_ about the same. A crusty wound that has a small amount of pusy discharge. But his temperature is much better today and what also encouraged me is that his swelling went down a bit after exercise today. It really hadn't been going down like I thought it was supposed to. Maybe I am just looking for good signs when they aren't really there, but I do think there is some improvement. He felt better today too. A little more active than the two previous days. I hope we've turned a corner. I just love the little guy and it worries me sick when he is sick. By the time he is all grown up, I will have a full head of gray hair. :lol:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

hahah youngens are so strange with the things they do!! well its good that the swelling has gone down. Was wround the wound hot as well? that would be a sure sign of infection. Actually recalling now, we put stuff on Zorro's incision, like an antiseptic for it. the vet gave it to us. Would the purple spray(cant remember the actual neme, everyone calls it purple spray) work? what about a saline wash? im coming up with ideas now!


----------



## ArabianHorse (Dec 14, 2010)

*Send pictures of Pintos and Arabian Horses!!*

I love Pintos and Arabian horses!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm a bit ambivalent when it comes to using prophylactic (sp?) antibiotics. Antibiotics tend to be over used, and therefore are less effective than they used to be. I agree with not giving your guy antibiotics until it became evident that he needed them. Most horses probably do fine without the antibiotics.

I'm glad he's getting better. He'll be back to his old self in no time!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

ArabianHorse said:


> I love Pintos and Arabian horses!


 
we have a thread hijacker guys!! lol :lol:
why not make your own thread on pintos and arabs? i will post,i have a pinto:wink:


----------



## Karen of Alsea (Nov 21, 2010)

Just had our colt gelded today, was told to walk / trot him at least 20 min. twice each day. The incissions will need to drain & stay open while they drain. They should be healed in approx. 10days -2 wks. the 2nd day will be the hardest for him as he will be stiff & starting to swell. The swelling will be greatest during the first week while the drainage takes place. & yes, as "smrobs" tells- touch the liquid- smell it- if it is foul- it might be infection starting. the actual drainage doesn't smell bad. -- Best --


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Zorro had ALOT of drainage, but it didnt smell. Also alot of blood as well. The vet threw his "things" down the paddock after he finished and next doors dog ate them!! Yuck!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi guys,

I just thought I would give you an update. I am happy to report that my colt is feeling SO MUCH better! 

The antibiotics made all the difference in the world to him. The day after his first dose, his temperature was nearly normal and he felt better. Then, yesterday and today he has felt AWESOME, like his old self! 

I took him out for 1 1/2 hours ponying and running loose while I rode my older gelding, and my colt just ran and ran and ran everywhere he went. 

When we got back his sheath was back to it's normal size and there was no drainage at all today. No pus, no blood, nothing! I am hoping that means he has healed from the inside out and all that is left to heal is the outer scabby areas. But I think if there was anything left inside to drain, then he would have worked it loose with all that running. 

So my baby is feeling good again. I'm so happy! 

Now I am back to wondering if I will be able to get him trained, he is such a handful!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

glad to hear he is doing better. Also glad the vet came out and he was put on antibiotics. The vets I work for always give tetnus when gelding and usually recommend antibiotics for a few days, since it is an open wound, there is a chance of infection getting in there until it has healed.
Whenever there is an open wound of any type, there will be a yellow drainage coming from the wound. I was concerned with a wound that our gelding had and questioned my vet. He said the yellow/white drainage is perfectly fine since it is cells sluffing off, but when the horse is running a temp or the discharge has a foul odor, then there is probably infection. so, I find myself smelling wounds to see if the stink like bad or just smell normal.
Once thing to think of with your little guy having such bad luck in his young life. Maybe all his issues will be done with and you two will go on to have a great uneventful life together. lol
His leg does look alot better.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Wyominggrandma! My vet does give them a tetanus shot whenever he gelds. But the antibiotics aren't standard, but I'm so glad the vet came back out and gave him the antibiotics. Not only did it make a difference in the drainage from the would, but his temp came down and he feels like himself too. It really eased my mind!

I sent my vet a Christmas card with a gift card as a "thank you" for being there when I need him. 

Thanks regarding the leg. I think it looks better too. Sometimes the pastern will make a popping sound, but the vet assures me it's just a loose ligament (or maybe a tendon?) and that is should tighten up as he grows. 

It doesn't slow baby down though. He thinks he's going to try out for the Kentucky Derby! 

I hope we have a long, uneventful future together. That is my goal for him, to be a trail horse and good friend that I will have for years and years.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

With the care and love you already show him, he will be exactly what you want him to be.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

WooHoo, glad he's feeling better. 

I usually keep a bottle of penicillin on hand just for such an occasion. When Rafe was just about a yearling, he cut his hind pastern on something and despite rinsing and treating, it got infected. I was able to shoot him up with a course of pen and didn't have to bother the vet about it.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Now I am already back to worrying if I will ever get him trained. I am having the same old problems I've always had with him. He does everything I want, he just has attitude doing it! 

For instance today I was touching up his feet with a rasp, and while I was doing the fronts, besides wanting to pull them away (which wasn't a biggie, I can work with that) he also wants to nip me. And I couldn't really correct him or do anything about it because of the position I was in. He doesn't use his teeth, but still.....

And he is always wanting to to either nip at my leg when I pony him, or the neck of the pony horse. I have been carrying a dressage whip and he does get smacked. A lot. But it just doesn't seem to make an impression. And if he's not nipping, he's trying to chew my reins, saddle strings, breastcollar billets, etc. 

This stuff is nothing new, but I just can't seem to get it into his head that this is wrong behavior. I don't know if it is playful, or dominance issues. 

Anyway, that is one of the reasons I gelded him as soon as the vet said it was okay- because I don't want the rude behavior to get worse. 

He really is a good boy. He leads, ponies, ties, picks up his feet, trailer loads, takes his dewormer, moves off of pressure. Backs out of my space when I make a kissing sound. So he does everything I want him to, I just don't know why he can't loose the attitude. :-( 

I pray that if I keep working at it, eventually he will mature. He has TONS of energy and is very playful. He doesn't have anyone else his age to play with. Just his mom and my older gelding. So that's why I think he tries to initiate things with me. 

We will keep trudging away at it. I had no idea raising a baby would be so hard!


----------

